# Zebralight H503w, H503c owners - green ring around beam?



## tcglog (Aug 3, 2019)

Is there anyone with experience using the Zebralight H503w? I was looking to get the H503c but am a bit wary due to reports of it having an ugly green ring around the beam. But if it is due to the construction of the headlamp and not the led itself I would assume the H503w suffers from the same problem  Also any input on whether the H503c green ring is really that disturbing in real use is appreciated. The light would be mainly for indoor use. Thanks!


----------



## NuisanceValue (Aug 3, 2019)

I’d like to know this too - I have an H503c and the green ring does bug me...


----------



## Stefano (Aug 3, 2019)

I don't know anything about the H503c but I bought an H503w earlier this year.
The tint was very beautiful and had no imperfections but I returned it because it was less bright than my H502w (maybe this was because it was one of the first specimens ??)


----------



## tcglog (Aug 3, 2019)

NuisanceValue said:


> I’d like to know this too - I have an H503c and the green ring does bug me...



Thanks for the info, that's what I was afraid of..


----------



## tcglog (Aug 3, 2019)

Stefano said:


> I don't know anything about the H503c but I bought an H503w earlier this year.
> The tint was very beautiful and had no imperfections but I returned it because it was less bright than my H502w (maybe this was because it was one of the first specimens ??)



Thanks, this settles it so I will get the H503w! Max output is not that important for this light. As a fellow European do you order from NKON or from the Zebralight website?


----------



## Stefano (Aug 3, 2019)

tcglog said:


> Thanks, this settles it so I will get the H503w! Max output is not that important for this light. As a fellow European do you order from NKON or from the Zebralight website?



I buy from both.If you need to buy only the light, you can buy it directly from the manufacturer with the shipping included in the price.
With Nkon, however, you certainly have a lower expectation to see the headlamp delivered and you can also ask if they select a good tint.


----------



## tcglog (Aug 3, 2019)

Stefano said:


> I buy from both.If you need to buy only the light, you can buy it directly from the manufacturer with the shipping included in the price.
> With Nkon, however, you certainly have a lower expectation to see the headlamp delivered and you can also ask if they select a good tint.



Okey, I'll order from NKON to avoid delays and ask for a favorable tint, but they don't have the headband with a strap over the head so I'll have to get that from the ZL website. Thanks for the tips :thumbsup:

P.S. Does it support Lithium 14500 batteries or not? In the description it says it supports but I read somewhere ZL has dropped 14500 support


----------



## tcglog (Aug 3, 2019)

"Battery: One AA size NiMH, lithium or alkaline battery. Panasonic Eneloop or Eneloop Pro is highly recommended. Batteries are not included in the box."

So what's the deal :thinking:


----------



## Stefano (Aug 3, 2019)

It seems to me that the 14500 support is no longer there.
If you want to use a Zebralight with satisfaction you must use it with Eneloop batteries. (if you want to save money on Nkon you can also find battery Fujitsu)


Alternatively you could use the Energizer L91 Lithium disposable batteries but this is an expensive solution.
Alkaline batteries only in case of emergency (in addition to the risk of loss they do not make you see full power)
I don't understand what you say about the headband and headband, the elastic band (complete) is always included in every pack.


----------



## tcglog (Aug 3, 2019)

Oh no 14500 support is a bit disappointing  I could get Eneloops if my intellicharger i4 v2 bought in 2013 works with them, I wonder..? If I'd have to get a new charger that would be too much.

Does the included headband include the strap that goes over the head? The image on ZL website looks like it doesn't have it: http://www.zebralight.com/thumbnail.asp?file=assets/images/H503onheadband.jpg&maxx=300&maxy=0

And they have 2 different headbands for sale for the H503w, with and without the top strap:
http://www.zebralight.com/Black-sil...le-top-strap-for-H53-H52-H502-H503_p_126.html
http://www.zebralight.com/Headband-with-black-silicone-holder-for-H51-H502-H503-H52-H53_p_110.html


----------



## Stefano (Aug 3, 2019)

Yes the old I4 also works with Eneloop.
It's been a long time since I bought a Zebra AA and I don't know if anything has changed in the meantime, but this year I bought three Headlamp Zebralight (18650) and they all have the complete headband in the box.
But you can ask Nkon this detail.


----------



## tcglog (Aug 3, 2019)

What a relief that they work with my charger  Then it shouldn't be a problem to just buy a few Eneloops. Ok I will do as you suggested and check with NKON first so I don't buy the second headband for nothing. Thanks alot for your help Stefano! :twothumbs


----------



## NuisanceValue (Aug 4, 2019)

As far as I know only the 18650 headlamps come with a headband with a top strap. The headband for h503 I bought last year didn’t have it.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 4, 2019)

@NuisanceValue

I think you are right, the photos on the Zebralight website may be indicative but in the description everything is clear.


Accessories in the package:


H503w:
Two O-rings
Pocket clip
One headband with black silicone holder


H604c (and other 18650 headlamp)
Two O-rings
Pocket clip
Headband *with removable top strap* and a black silicone holder


Now I can't verify if the old version of Zebralight AA had the top strap (they are all packed) 


I have never used the top strap on the Zebra 18650, it is the first thing I take off.
The AA versions are even lighter, I don't know in what situation it can be useful (running? Helmet mount?)
The Zebralight band is very stable, even without a top strap.
At this point I don't even know if it is sold as an accessory (on the Zebralight website and on Nkon I don't see it)


----------



## NuisanceValue (Aug 4, 2019)

I took a couple of photos last night to show the “green ring” issue. Hope these links work, sorry if not...
first H502d:
https://flic.kr/p/2gPyJJd

Next H503c:
https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/13ik00

To be fair to the H503c you don’t spend all your time looking at the edge of the beam, but it is annoying when I do see it! If the H503w has a clean beam like the H502d I might have to get one of those too...


----------



## tcglog (Aug 4, 2019)

Wow thanks for the beamshots! Stefano do you think the H503w is closer to the H503c or H502d when looking at NuisanceValue's pictures?

The reason I'm looking for the top strap is that my current Armytek Wizard feels much better with the added support of the top strap. It is of course a heavier light too.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 4, 2019)

tcglog said:


> Wow thanks for the beamshots! Stefano do you think the H503w is closer to the H503c or H502d when looking at NuisanceValue's pictures?
> 
> The reason I'm looking for the top strap is that my current Armytek Wizard feels much better with the added support of the top strap. It is of course a heavier light too.




On the first question I don't know how to answer clearly from the photos I don't understand well.
I understand the reason why you are looking for the top band (I have numerous Armyteks too) they are weak and they also tend to loosen easily but I assure you that the Zebralight band is better, it is of a different material, slightly higher and thicker.
It supports the 18650 versions very well even without the top, I think you won't have any problems with an AA light.
In the past I bought several Zebralight bands to use them on Amytek Elf and Wizard but I still have to do the replacement


----------



## tcglog (Aug 4, 2019)

Ah ok! Well in that case I might as well try the headband from NKON first before ordering the different one from ZL.com, thanks!

In the pictures it looks the H502d beam edge is "clean" whereas the H503c has a substantial green color edge. But from your earlier statement I understood that there is no green on the edge of the H503w beam?


----------



## Stefano (Aug 4, 2019)

tcglog said:


> Ah ok! Well in that case I might as well try the headband from NKON first before ordering the different one from ZL.com, thanks!
> 
> In the pictures it looks the H502d beam edge is "clean" whereas the H503c has a substantial green color edge. But from your earlier statement I understood that there is no green on the edge of the H503w beam?



I used the H503w very little but the copy I had in my hands had a nice tint and had no rings (tested at home with white walls) I returned it exclusively because it was slightly less bright than my H502w and so for me it didn't have way to spend money on that.
Maybe I was unlucky.. ?

Just a hint: You have a charger down that supports 18650 batteries, why don't you try H604c or H604d?
They cost a few dollars more than the H503w but you would have much more power, autonomy and a Hi-Cri led


----------



## tcglog (Aug 4, 2019)

Stefano said:


> I used the H503w very little but the copy I had in my hands had a nice tint and had no rings (tested at home with white walls) I returned it exclusively because it was slightly less bright than my H502w and so for me it didn't have way to spend money on that.
> Maybe I was unlucky.. ?
> 
> Just a hint: You have a charger down that supports 18650 batteries, why don't you try H604c or H604d?
> They cost a few dollars more than the H503w but you would have much more power, autonomy and a Hi-Cri led



Ok good  It's odd that the H503w was less bright as they are rated at 330lm vs 260lm in favor of the H503w :shrug:

I already have the Armytek Wizard v3 magnet (XP-L, warm white) which I am quite satisfied with and almost never have to charge it. I'm looking for something smaller and lighter mainly for sneaking around the house at night without waking everyone up, as well as doing some close-up work like fixing toys. I'd also like the wife to able to use it and she is used to a small TIP CRI. The H503 lights also seem to have a lower moonlight (0.013lm) than the H604 lights (0.08lm) and I would like to try out the 0.013lm mode as the 0.4lm Armytek moonlight is sometimes too bright. I would prefer hi CRI but color temperature and not having the green beam edge might be more important factors.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 4, 2019)

Yes 0.4 lm can sometimes be too much but 0.013 maybe it's too low to be practical, I did some tests with the old H502 XM-L (ultralow = 0.01 lm) and those low levels are more to find the torch in the dark, to read what is written on a box I must approach the torch almost in contact.


Keep in mind that this type of light does not have a reflector, the light is very diffused and therefore a very low value appears in a different way than perhaps an H53w with the same light output .
I think if you are looking for ultralow that is practical you'll be better with the L3 level (0.07 lumens)


----------



## NuisanceValue (Aug 4, 2019)

tcglog please let me know your thoughts on the H503w when you get it, it sounds as if you’re going to be using it for similar things to me.


----------



## tcglog (Aug 4, 2019)

@Stefano

Hmm you are probably right. I have no experience in using any mule light ever before and assume that a moonlight mode would seem dimmer than with a reflector light having the same lumens. So the H604 series 0.07 or 0.08lm probably would be low enough. The size factor remains though :thinking: I hope the max brightness with the H503's is enough for e.g. searching for something indoors.


@NuisanceValue

Yep I will report back here :thumbsup: Haven't ordered anything yet.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 4, 2019)

tcglog said:


> I hope the max brightness with the H503's is enough for e.g. searching for something indoors..



Yes, at home or in a closed shed it lights up comfortably even without using high levels.
65 or 122 lumens will be more than enough even in large rooms.
Only problem with the AA version you have to change the battery often


----------



## tcglog (Aug 5, 2019)

Stefano said:


> Yes, at home or in a closed shed it lights up comfortably even without using high levels.
> 65 or 122 lumens will be more than enough even in large rooms.
> Only problem with the AA version you have to change the battery often



Okey that sounds great! I knew the lumens would be enought in a wizard-like beam but wasn't sure since it's a mule and the beam is much wider. But yeah good to hear it should be enough.

With the current 18650-light I very seldom charge it and very seldom use the higher modes. That's what made me think of a smaller form factor. But we shall see  I'll report back here how it turns out.


----------



## tcglog (Aug 5, 2019)

Update: Order placed on H503w.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 5, 2019)

I am sure you will like it.
This type of headlamp should not be missing in the wardrobe of a flashaholics, if you are conquered by the type of beam you could also decide in the future to buy the 18650 version.


----------



## eh4 (Aug 5, 2019)

The very lowest level, and the next to lowest level for that matter are both good for leaving on all night, light is easy to find immediately. 
Especially useful when sleeping in an unfamiliar place.


----------



## tcglog (Aug 6, 2019)

Stefano said:


> I am sure you will like it.
> This type of headlamp should not be missing in the wardrobe of a flashaholics, if you are conquered by the type of beam you could also decide in the future to buy the 18650 version.



Yeah I think it was about time to order a mule. These days I use my headlamp more than my multiple flashlights, and mostly indoors. I might very well need to get one of the H600 series in the future, I have a big pile of 18650's 



eh4 said:


> The very lowest level, and the next to lowest level for that matter are both good for leaving on all night, light is easy to find immediately.
> Especially useful when sleeping in an unfamiliar place.


That's great since my wife often leaves on our Tip cri for the night. It has a moonlight mode of 1lm so it has to be partly covered with a pillow. This one shouldn't have that problem!


----------



## tcglog (Aug 15, 2019)

Ok so I got the H503w today. Still figuring out what modes to include on G7 and don't have a lot of experience yet. There is a discoloration at the edge, but to me it looks more yellow than green, and I'm not sure if it is as bad as with the H503c. Hard to say since I don't have that light here to compare to. I took a few photos but it turns out it doesn't show on camera very well. Here is the best image showing the edge color: https://imgur.com/a/oXgpGgz
NuisanceValue what do you think compared to your H503c?


----------



## NuisanceValue (Aug 15, 2019)

Gosh, it’s a bit hard to tell from just one photo. It looks similar, but more yellow than the h503c vile green, so I’d say it looks better.


----------



## tcglog (Aug 15, 2019)

Yes I think it's the construction of the light / optics that makes the discoloration edge and the properties of the led determine the exact color.. I have yet to decide whether it bothers me or not. I don't think so. I like the fact that I can freely program all modes as I want and make moonlight come on from a single click. I like warm whites and this looks completely neutral white to me so could be a bit warmer. But I really enjoy the mule beam! Makes close-up work a blast!


----------



## NuisanceValue (Aug 15, 2019)

So I had a look at both my lights from a similar angle to that shown in your photo and my conclusion is:

1. The H502d has a very thin green edge that I’ve never noticed in normal use.
2. The H503c has a broad vile green edge that bothers me indoors and any time my hand or anything white is lit up by it. (But overall it looks great outdoors, the high CRI is brilliant)

Hope you like the H503w - I’m pretty sure you wouldn’t have liked the H503c for indoor use.


----------



## NuisanceValue (Aug 15, 2019)

And yes, the new UI is great - I wish my h502d had it - I’ve blasted myself with a couple of hundred lumens when half asleep before now when I’ve mistimed the long click!


----------



## tcglog (Aug 16, 2019)

NuisanceValue said:


> So I had a look at both my lights from a similar angle to that shown in your photo and my conclusion is:
> 
> 1. The H502d has a very thin green edge that I’ve never noticed in normal use.
> 2. The H503c has a broad vile green edge that bothers me indoors and any time my hand or anything white is lit up by it. (But overall it looks great outdoors, the high CRI is brilliant)
> ...



Glad you say that! I was kinda thinking whether I should have gone for the H503c for warmer tint after all but maybe the vile green is more distracting than the yellowish edge. Would probably have gone for the H502c if it only had the customizable UI.


----------



## tcglog (Aug 16, 2019)

NuisanceValue said:


> And yes, the new UI is great - I wish my h502d had it - I’ve blasted myself with a couple of hundred lumens when half asleep before now when I’ve mistimed the long click!



Yes that is *exactly* why I want it this way. I placed moonlights on H1 and H2 to be accessed with single click. Then low-medium modes on L1 and L2 to come on first when I press and hold. Finally medium - high modes on M1 and M2 to come on last after press and hold.


----------



## tcglog (Aug 18, 2019)

NuisanceValue still wanted to ask regarding your H503c, how low is the lowest moonlight mode? Is it equal to the H502d which is 0.01lm? Thanks!


----------



## NuisanceValue (Aug 18, 2019)

Good question- I’ll check later. I don’t tend to use the lowest low as from memory it’s too low to illuminate anything unless it’s virtually touching it...


----------



## tcglog (Aug 18, 2019)

Thanks, I appreciate it!  Yes the second lowest is probably more useful, even with nightvision.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 18, 2019)

NuisanceValue said:


> Good question- I’ll check later. I don’t tend to use the lowest low as from memory it’s too low to illuminate anything unless it’s virtually touching it...



In fact I think the same thing, L4 level is useful only as a signal, to see something you need to use L3 or L2


----------



## NuisanceValue (Aug 18, 2019)

https://flic.kr/p/2gZYAmz

The H502d is a bit dimmer - also a smaller LED footprint which might make a difference.

Playing around with the H503c again really makes me wish it didn’t have that awful green ring. The centre of the beam is so nice - 4000k and high CRI mean it’s otherwise perfect for hobby/DIY type stuff. Oh well - maybe in another couple of years the H504c will sort it all out...


----------



## tcglog (Aug 21, 2019)

I have tried to post a reply for several days but CPF issues haven't allowed me..


Thanks alot! There seems to be quite a big difference, maybe the H503c is ~0.05lm, kinda disappointing. Looks like a next generation Zebralight goes 2 steps forward in some aspects and 2 steps backward in other aspects. Why can't they just combine the best aspects... Like combine the artifact-free beam and lowest moonlight with a programmable UI and higher CRI. And ditch the GITD-reflector crap that glows for 2 minutes and is useless after that even possibly causing edge artifacts..


Yes Stefano I am coming to the same conclusion, although it would be nice to have the option if you want it.


----------



## tcglog (Aug 21, 2019)

P.S. Damn that H502d looks clean. The H503w edge seems closer to the H503c although more yellow and slightly milder.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 22, 2019)

tcglog said:


> P.S. Damn that H502d looks clean. The H503w edge seems closer to the H503c although more yellow and slightly milder.



But this problem is only evident if you look for a defect on a white wall or can you see this even walking in the house? (or walking outside)
If the problem is not serious I think you can use this H503w - even if in the future you buy an H604c this small H503w can always be useful (AA batteries are comfortable in case of SHTF)


----------



## tcglog (Aug 22, 2019)

Stefano said:


> But this problem is only evident if you look for a defect on a white wall or can you see this even walking in the house? (or walking outside)
> If the problem is not serious I think you can use this H503w - even if in the future you buy an H604c this small H503w can always be useful (AA batteries are comfortable in case of SHTF)



Walking around the house I don't notice the discoloration edge, and even less outdoors. BUT when I do close-up work at the table, eg. repairing a toy, and my eyeballs look down at some detail (downgaze), there i see that ugly colored edge right in my vision. And I set the direction of the light pointing so down that any more would cause the light to hit the top of my eyeglasses and nosetip, but I still see the edge when my eyes look down at an object that is close. It's a bit disturbing. The light being too cool for me combined with the beam edge when looking down got me thinking whether I should return it.


----------



## NuisanceValue (Aug 24, 2019)

Tcglog, if that yellow ring bothers you now, it always will. You have exactly the same issue as me with using it for close up work. I suggest you send it back and either try the H502c (learning to live with the old UI) or follow Stefano’s advice and try the H604c. The H604c sounds like it would have a lot of extra power that you don’t need though, and is bigger. Actually, one other thought - maybe try an H53fc? Although you don’t get the big wall of light the frosted lens does smooth out the hot spot to some degree. And it doesn’t have the GITD “reflector” which I agree is pretty pointless.

You are right, this generation is two steps forward and one step back. It’s frustrating when you think what they cost, and how close they are to being perfect.


----------



## tcglog (Aug 27, 2019)

NuisanceValue said:


> Tcglog, if that yellow ring bothers you now, it always will. You have exactly the same issue as me with using it for close up work. I suggest you send it back and either try the H502c (learning to live with the old UI) or follow Stefano’s advice and try the H604c. The H604c sounds like it would have a lot of extra power that you don’t need though, and is bigger. Actually, one other thought - maybe try an H53fc? Although you don’t get the big wall of light the frosted lens does smooth out the hot spot to some degree. And it doesn’t have the GITD “reflector” which I agree is pretty pointless.
> 
> You are right, this generation is two steps forward and one step back. It’s frustrating when you think what they cost, and how close they are to being perfect.



Thanks for the great insight! I agree and sended back the H503w, let's see if they give me a refund. I enjoy the frosted lens beam of my Armytek Wizard v3 warm, but having tried out the H503w I really enjoyed the mule beam more for close-up work, so I think I'll try to stick with a mule. It is either the H502c with its smaller size and the old UI, or the H604c with its bigger size and the new UI. I searched for the H502c but it seems to be out of stock everywhere, which made the choice easy for me and I ordered the H604c. The folks at NKON seem to be quite slow with every step taking several days to a week, apparently due to summer holidays. I'll update here how this all turns out.


----------



## tcglog (Aug 28, 2019)

Very disappointed in NKON. I specifically stated that it is very important to check the beam and tint of the light before they send it. Now when I asked if they did they said sorry we forgot! Now I might have to pay extra international postage fees again and wait 6 weeks for the light to ship back and forth if the tint lottery doesn't work out. The last time I order from NKON


----------



## tcglog (Aug 28, 2019)

"unfortunately in the future we don't have a flashlight specialist anymore. We will not be able to check the flashlights before it's send."

This is a reply I got from NKON. So in the future if you want a hand picked unit, look elsewhere.


----------



## NuisanceValue (Aug 28, 2019)

Chin up tcglog, you might still win the tint lottery (or at least the clean beam edge lottery). I only recently heard that another member had got Nkon to check the tint and was surprised they’d do it - and then I thought it might be a good plan if it cuts down on returns for them to process. Shame they can’t do it after all. Fingers crossed!


----------



## tcglog (Aug 28, 2019)

Thanks man I appreciate the support :thumbsup: You know exactly what kind of beam I'm looking for. Apparently it is very uncommon for a store to be able to choose specimens - shame indeed that it can't / couldn't be done anymore. But according to what I've read the H604c does not have the widest tint / beam variation lottery so I'm still hoping this turns out ok. I'll update here how it goes!


----------

